# Invest in ME Newsletter March 2006 now out



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

The *Free* Invest in ME Newsletter March 2006 has recently been sent out:Here's a list of the contents- Post Meridian- Bursledon House- The ME Conference Update- Events for 2006- Dr. Vance Spence at IiME (so people interested in research might find thisof interest. Tom)- Guest Speakers- Gibson Inquiry- ME and MY MP campaign- ME Experiences- Vaccines, Antibiotics & ME- Plain Text Newsletters- Google DoodleTo subscribe, go to:http://www.investinme.org/IIMENewslettersubs.htm[AOL: Here]It's in html (colour photos etc) - the latest one was 211KB. If you'dprefer a plain text newsletter, send an email to info###investinme.org andentitle your email Plaintext Newsletter.[Well done from me to all the volunteers involved. Tom]


----------

